

Glossy button for web (Tutorial PS cs.5) - designscollage
http://www.designscollage.com/2012/07/glossy-button-for-web-tutorial-ps-cs-5/
We know how much buttons and tabs are important in web design. The right choice of button colors, design and effects makes web pages come alive. So today we are going to teach how to add a gloss effect to buttons in three simple steps using Photoshop CS5.5.
======
oliwarner
But why would you want to? I thought this all went out of fashion after people
finally figured out web 2.0 was a hoax.

